# Horse Brushes detailing valeting



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Horse Brushes passed local new horse shop today I asked if they had any hoof brushes the over priced detailing brushes we all use and came out with more than I exspected.

SOFT BENDY BRUSH









5 MORE BRUSHES IN ARRANGE OF SHAPES AND SOFTNESS LEVELS


















HOOF OIL BRUSHES A QUID EACH ON OFFER THESE WHERE SO BOUGHT LAST 6









Very pleased so just because it dont say valeting or detail before it dont mean it cant be used and price best of all £25 for every thing

And next time she goes to supplier she's going to find me the best swissvax envy style brushes she can in wood which i want


----------



## Z4-35i (Jun 12, 2012)

Nice find, always good to see what else is available.


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Gonna get some of the hoof oil ones, thanks for the info, just shows how rebranding can double the price eh!


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Just goes to show how much we're getting bent over for stuff because it's got detailing attached to it.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

sure does and the hoof oil type are in a range of colours and sizes.
But what I liked most is the other brushes what will be great on interiors with there different levels of harshness.


----------



## Demetrios72 (Jun 27, 2011)

Good find Chris :thumb:

Those brushes look good mate


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Couple of them passed the face test so all's good all be it it may have made me look strange in shop
Other's be fine on rear boot liner carpets etc with some fabrics been delicate always good to have a array of type's

Did this other day 26 year old carpet where i could have done with these brushes was a pain in the **** spent around 6-7 hour on it looked nice though when completed but no finished afters and struggled with light as one and broke so working in half light so flash was used what always highlights every bit of crap


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Chrisc that would come up in less than an hour with a tornador a hell of a lot easier than brush and wetvac


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

Beware that some of the brushes specific for horse hoof oil etc are very soft and do lose a lot of hairs when used in automotive valeting/detailing.

They will 'do a job' but not hold up to the task.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

It would'nt not on these


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> Beware that some of the brushes specific for horse hoof oil etc are very soft and do lose a lot of hairs when used in automotive valeting/detailing.
> 
> They will 'do a job' but not hold up to the task.


who cares at a quid:lol:
And the word is some so i pressume you have used them all


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

The_Bouncer said:


> Beware that some of the brushes specific for horse hoof oil etc are very soft and do lose a lot of hairs when used in automotive valeting/detailing.
> 
> They will 'do a job' but not hold up to the task.


I bought some of these along time ago and used it with wheel cleaner......it melted.....ive apic somewhere...will try and find it


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

AllenF said:


> Chrisc that would come up in less than an hour with a tornador a hell of a lot easier than brush and wetvac


And i ment on entire interior allen:thumb:


----------



## The_Bouncer (Nov 24, 2010)

chrisc said:


> who cares at a quid:lol:
> And the word is some so i pressume you have used them all


But then you can buy a 5 set of the Envy brushes for £6.99 which will be better for the tasks.

Just trying to stop people buying twice as can be a false economy. - Not saying I have used and tested every single hoof oil brush in existence but they are built to spec to do a job - the 'ones' I have tried are not up to automotive tasks.

:thumb:

p.s like that bendy brush tho -


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

kk1966 said:


> I bought some of these along time ago and used it with wheel cleaner......it melted.....ive apic somewhere...will try and find it


Time will tell i suppose I'll try and report back on them but most time i use them will be with apc


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

Here you go....this has to be 2008 i guess. Swapped over to Tim's Envy Brushes and theyve always lasted regardless of what i used them for...you do get what you pay for sometimes and not everything that seems a bargain is.......


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

The_Bouncer said:


> But then you can by a 5 set of the Envy brushes for £6.99 which will be better for the tasks.
> 
> Just trying to stop people buying twice as can be a false economy.
> 
> ...


That's what I like most think it will be great on top of seats where it curves.
And it only becomes false economy if they do shed brisstles but if they dont and do what you want them to do then fine.
And im not knocking envy brushes at all I have a set somewhere


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

kk1966 said:


> Here you go....this has to be 2008 i guess. Swapped over to Tim's Envy Brushes and theyve always lasted regardless of what i used them for...you do get what you pay for sometimes and not everything that seems a bargain is.......


Yes that's melted but dont mean every single brush will.
And that's not been argumentive just you cant judge all brushes on one you have what's gone to ***:thumb:


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

chrisc said:


> Yes that's melted but dont mean every single brush will.
> And that's not been argumentive just you cant judge all brushes on one you have what's gone to ***:thumb:


I agree and its always worrth trying new ones to see whats out there...if we didnt we'd all still be using T-Cut and old cut up t-shirts.......


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

kk1966 said:


> I agree and its always worrth trying new ones to see whats out there...if we didnt we'd all still be using T-Cut and old cut up t-shirts.......


URRRRRRGGGHHH we aren't ..... WTF have i missed something then what are you using nowerdays


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Rather start a new thread, has anyone used the one's you can get in Asda?
I think there are 3 or 4, one's a tyre brush can't think what the others are off the top of my head.


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

There is a tyre brush good for tyres and stiff brushing
Scrub brush good for mats
Detail brush good for seat runners and under bonnet engineiy bits lol
The fourth one that i know of in the green ones has a poxy fluffy thing on the end my wife took it for something ( although what she cleans in the bedroom with it beats me)
I use them on commercials yes they are ok for a car i prefer the vikan stuff though its gentler

Also one of these is always in my pocket along with a dash brush and razor scraper.
http://direct.asda.com/Hama-5610-55mm-Bellow-Dust-Ex-Blower-Brush/000636666,default,pd.html


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

I'm guessing the tyre brush is probably worth a punt for the price it is?
I've not seen the little blower thing, that looks handy


----------



## AllenF (Aug 20, 2012)

Wink wink find it with the camera stuff good for a quick blow ( sorry nat no rudeness intended ) like the vent alon the screen or the gap between the dash trim and the A post.


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Haha that made me chuckle a bit 
Don't think our local Asda has much in the way of camera stuff, I'll have a look next time I'm in, but they should do it click & collect so I don't have to pay for delivery


----------



## kk1966 (Aug 8, 2007)

AllenF said:


> URRRRRRGGGHHH we aren't ..... WTF have i missed something then what are you using nowerdays


Coloured T-Cut.....don't tell me I'm on my own here


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

I'm interested to see how these bare up to chemical use and solid application. 

There's a lot to be said for 'buy cheap, buy twice'.

That said, we all know the difference in price of some products that's aren't even on par with cheaper stuff when it comes to chemicals. 

I always find the hardware with detailing is a little easier to see quality in. Probably as you can see and feel it. Grabbing a palm full of tardis against something else is a bit harder. Suppose you could work off the burns


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

The_Bouncer said:


> Beware that some of the brushes specific for horse hoof oil etc are very soft and do lose a lot of hairs when used in automotive valeting/detailing.
> 
> They will 'do a job' but not hold up to the task.


Agree Jay, have been there, tried these and although many will say there the same as others we know; they're not.
You say their a bargain yet you paid £1 for what I guess is the middle sized brush, yet some I know of are £6.99 for 5 so not a huge differance regarding the ones I know about and certainly not being bent over on that one. 
They shed and wont last but each to their own:thumb: The ones I use have been tried and tested over a very long time so that I'm happy to be associated with them and am confident in how they last etc. Mine are over 3+ years old, and AFAIK last TOO long lol.
Cheers
Tim


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Now, on a side note:

If anyone knows of a decent shoe brush style brush that I can put my name on and use for leather cleaning for 10X the price, let me know


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

with regards to the pricing of such items - no different to being able to get a set of five envy brushes for around £7 or certain other traders for nearly twice that


----------



## VenomUK (Oct 13, 2011)

That's a real good find there fella. I think I'll be heading down my local equine shop and see what I can find. 

Nice post!


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Envy Valeting said:


> Agree Jay, have been there, tried these and although many will say there the same as others we know; they're not.
> You say their a bargain yet you paid £1 for what I guess is the middle sized brush, yet some I know of are £6.99 for 5 so not a huge differance regarding the ones I know about and certainly not being bent over on that one.
> They shed and wont last but each to their own:thumb: The ones I use have been tried and tested over a very long time so that I'm happy to be associated with them and am confident in how they last etc. Mine are over 3+ years old, and AFAIK last TOO long lol.
> Cheers
> Tim


Bent over on what?
And it's same again tried these so I pressume you your self have tried and used and tested every single brush out there.
And no one a slagged yours off what you sell like i say i have a set myself some where knocking about.
But if you want to judge these with out even useing them then fine.:thumb:
And if it's each to there own the sets lee at concours carcare where selling are better than yours but exspected for what the price where on each item.


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

chrisc said:


> Bent over on what?
> And it's same again tried these so I pressume you your self have tried and used and tested every single brush out there.
> And no one a slagged yours off what you sell like i say i have a set myself some where knocking about.
> But if you want to judge these with out even useing them then fine.:thumb:
> And if it's each to there own the sets lee at concours carcare where selling are better than yours but exspected for what the price where on each item.


Oh Chris you have obviously taken my post the wrong way but in your 1st post you have mentioned my business name and things being over priced so as I have seen the thread I will obviously comment wont I:thumb:
There are many many which brush threads on DW and they always go the same way. I thought I put across a balanced comment myself.
I am pleased you do have a set of what I sell and am grateful for the support.
Now as regards being bent over I am referring to the price some do charge for similar items and I do agree it seems a huge price for those items, and not a thing I agree with.
Price wise not always cheapest it best. Yes you are right, I have possibly trialled a VAST majority of the brushes out there from many different suppliers, manufacturers etc, but I have not tried the one you specifically have in your picture but certainly have trialled the hoof oil brush style (as have many in this thread who also have commented) and others like it. I found it shedded, fell apart and was not upto the job.
Interestingly many of the suppliers here in the UK sell hoof oil brushes, and others that look the same but are in fact different and are all different part numbers in their inventories. If they were the same I'm pretty convinced they'd carry the same part code...

Anyhow its horses for courses, now I'll go and look at what Lee sells as he did want to stock mine once upon a time

Best wishes

Tim


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

Thanks for the reply tim:thumb:
Have just orderd a set off you go nice with rest of the collection:thumb:

















That's the ones lee was selling very good they are








And back on topic i'll let people know how I get on with the other brushes aswell


----------



## e32chris (Sep 21, 2011)

when i started getting bits and pieces together i bought 2 wooden pastry brushes from wilcos and 18 months later they are still going strong, shed a hair every now and then but were very cheap. doesnt matter where its from and how much it cost, if it works, it works!

as im slowly building up a collection i will buy some specific detailing brushes but will use the pastry brushes for wheels and engine bay until they give up.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> with regards to the pricing of such items - no different to being able to get a set of five envy brushes for around £7 or certain other traders for nearly twice that


So what does that actually mean?
That I've got a super bargain and that other people can get envy brushes but sell them at a inflated price
And when you add postage kev there around 9 quid:thumb:Just orderd some


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

e32chris said:


> when i started getting bits and pieces together i bought 2 wooden pastry brushes from wilcos and 18 months later they are still going strong, shed a hair every now and then but were very cheap. doesnt matter where its from and how much it cost, if it works, it works!
> 
> as im slowly building up a collection i will buy some specific detailing brushes but will use the pastry brushes for wheels and engine bay until they give up.


And that's my point im trying to make I would have never imagined there would have been such a variety in a horse shop and suprised me actually how good of quality and cheap they where:thumb:


----------



## WashMitt (May 27, 2010)

Wow once again a thread has turned into a fan boy war!!

Why can't people accept that it doesn't have to be detailing based to work well when detailing a car, really makes me laugh how some just have to buy into the a$$ raping that goes on!!


----------



## Chr1stof (Jun 27, 2012)

WashMitt said:


> Why can't people accept that it doesn't have to be detailing based to work well when detailing a car


Well said mate.

I don't think the same applies to 5ltr pumps though. I'd pay 10 times the going rate for one that says "car..." On it 

Let's be clear that was a joke


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

chrisc said:


> So what does that actually mean?
> That I've got a super bargain and that other people can get envy brushes but sell them at a inflated price
> And when you add postage kev there around 9 quid:thumb:Just orderd some


not diffcult to work out chris - envy brushes are around £7 a set, some traders on here charge nearly twice that for the same thing.. :thumb:


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

WashMitt said:


> Wow once again a thread has turned into a fan boy war!!
> 
> Why can't people accept that it doesn't have to be detailing based to work well when detailing a car, really makes me laugh how some just have to buy into the a$$ raping that goes on!!


big difference between people sharing opinions on things they've used and 'fan boy wars'


----------



## tarbyonline (May 23, 2009)

Natalie said:


> Rather start a new thread, has anyone used the one's you can get in Asda?
> I think there are 3 or 4, one's a tyre brush can't think what the others are off the top of my head.


So far ad I can tell they are exactly the same as the ones in my local original factory shop only coloured green and a pound dearer! Sealey tools make a tyre applicator sponge which looks very similar.


----------



## chrisc (Jun 15, 2008)

I'll post some links up I foundbon vwrious sites later where they can be had for pennies


----------

